# eBay dent pullers



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just bought this pic up truck,










Main reason is I need 3 maybe 4 tonnes of gravel to do my back garden, which I don't want to wheel barrow round the back lane one by one. So with this I can go the the aggregates place and they will drop a bulk bag in the back, I can drive it round into my garden and dump it off the back.

it's got a few battle scars, I don't think for one minute Think it will be prefect but I'd like to try and get some of the dents pulled out a bit, I'll be selling it on after I've used it but would still like to get the best price come resale.

So wonder if anyone has used these dent pullers on eBay that you glue gun to the car body and pull out the dents? And are the likely to help with this truck?

Cheers Paul.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Honestly, I wouldn't bother. If I'm buying a used pickup, I'm interested in the state of the mechanicals first and foremost. As long as it's not rusting out as a result of the dents, I can't see any prospective purchaser being much swayed either way - not enough for it to be financially worth your while, anyway.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

If I was buying a pick up truck then I would not want any dents.
Do what you originally intended to do and try and make good as best as possible :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

For around £40 for the kits I'd say give it a go. It may be crap and not produce the results you want, but if you don't try then you'll never know :thumb:


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

If you paid for this only to move 4 tonnes of gravel why would you spend anything on cosmetics. As said the next buyer it just going to want it for the same reason cheap workhorse that will be disposable


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

bigbruiser said:


> If you paid for this only to move 4 tonnes of gravel why would you spend anything on cosmetics. As said the next buyer it just going to want it for the same reason cheap workhorse that will be disposable


It's going to be my main car for the next few months while I sort my garden, my other car projects are generally finished so I can turn my attention to messing about with this truck,

Just wanted to know if anyone had used these cheap dent pullers on eBay, and if they actually work.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not used one, but why not give it a go 

There was a thread on here of someone who'd bought a Toyota Celica for a crazy price with a dent on the rear panel and pulled most of it out with a dent puller...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Here you go:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=398568


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

I do PDR and tbh you’d need to buy shares in glue sticks to improve that
Surely easier with the panels off, block of wood and a hammer will improve it enough :lol:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’d find a panel beater who likes a job on the side at the weekend.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

save ya money. no dent puller is gonna sort that


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

As above, no chance whatsoever. Not only is it completely the wrong tool for the job, the eBay ones are next to useless.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Could start by taking off the door card and pushing out what you can by hand.

It'll never be right but you can make it look more 'Dunkirk Beach' than 'Destruction Derby'.

It'll be interesting if nothing else!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had an old Audi which some kind person hit whilst i was parked at the supermarket denting the passenger door  Dont have any pics but as the car was over 10 year old and 130k on the clock I used the suction cups that I had when I fitted my double glazing which I think I paid about a tenner for (the suction cup obviously not my double glazing :lol

Wasnt perfect but did a decent enough job for me given the age and condition of the car so might be worth considering something like that. It was similar to the suction cup in the Celica post :thumb:


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just want to try to get some of the large dent out, I don’t for one minute think it will be anything but a dented truck, but If i can pop some of it out I’d be happy. Will see how it goes. 

Cheers.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Picked up the truck, that's a better pic of the dent. Will see how much I can knock out tomorrow. Didn't buy an eBay dent pullers but bought an air wedge which has already popped some of the dent out.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Pizza king anygood?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing the progress / results


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

SamD said:


> Pizza king anygood?


Who knows. I get about 10 different take away menus through to door everyday. That's Birmingham for you though.

Using the air wedge thing and a hydraulic ram I've got it's turned out ok, not exactly amazing but bid less caved in than it was. Still plenty of dents though.










The eBay dent puller as people have said probably wouldn't have touched it. But the air wedge thing was useful as it can slide up the side of the bed. 
The hydraulic ram is good. I bought it 2 years ago on eBay for about £70 and is good for this. I might have another go another time. The more I mess with it the more I like the truck so might end up keeping it a bit longer than originally planned.


----------

